# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  регулятор микрофона заблокирован

## SCHAXMATIST

Регулятор громкости микрофона заблокирован , при чем далеко не на максимальной громкости, что вызывает массу проблем в скайп, и прочих программах.ПОДСКАЖИТЕ,ЧТО ДЕЛАТЬ? дрова я переустонавливал, непомогло.

----------


## SCHAXMATIST

Регулятор громкости микрофона В МИКШЕРЕ заблокирован , при чем далеко не на максимальной громкости, что вызывает массу проблем в скайп, и прочих программах.ПОДСКАЖИТЕ,ЧТО ДЕЛАТЬ? дрова я переустонавливал, непомогло.

----------


## dx69

Сначало укажите операционку....и мать какая..также укажите ревизию драйверов

----------


## SCHAXMATIST

операционка: ХР мать:MSI MAINBOARD K9N6PGM2-V2 дрова: Realtek_HD_Audio_2.62_XP_32bit-64bit.exe или WDM_A406.exe я не знаю где списать ревизию, не сталкивался с этим. не совсем понимаю. учюсь ))) спс!!!

----------


## SCHAXMATIST

И все таки проблему решил... Не знаю надеюсь что вам это тоже поможет: 

 1. Двойной клик на "динамике" (возле часов) 
 2. Параметры->Свойства->Ставите галочку на  Rear Pink In 
  И вот он (Rear Pink In) регулятор громкости микрофона !!! 

 PS вот они идеоты !!!

----------


## this

так то все ок, стандартная настройка в xp, насколько помню то по умолчанию микрофон в хп вообще отключен в некоторых версиях и вот пока ты не зайдешь в панель управления звуком и не выберешь устройство ввода-микрофон и не снимешь галочку что он офф... это писец какой-то

----------

